

Game made in 2 days as learning project - looper42
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.paxplay.spermrace

======
rohitgoyal
Dude your game looks good. But I think sound could be improvised.

------
looper42
Reviews and suggestion are heatedly invited.

